# Year off cycle. Is it worth doing another pct



## Rufusmcbaine (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I did a course of tren and sust 2015. Usual story I went on and didn't want to come back off. I did 10 weeks cruises for 4 weeks then 10 weeks again. I took 5000iu hcg afterwards and a course of clomid. I had the obvious loss of libido for a long while after now a year later I feel like I'm still not fully back to normal. I still want to have sex just no where near as much. My jizz is still abit stringy sometimes aswell, is it worth my taking anything else now ie Clomid, hcg or arimidex? I don't want to go back on cycle as I want to try for a baby this year.

Great full for any help given 

Thanks


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2017)

Clomid and HCG ought to be worth a shot.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2017)

Get bloodwork done - its the only way to know if you've recovered.


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2017)

Refer to posts #3 and #2 and do them in that order. If you're looking to have a child soon, put the AAS on the shelf for now. Guys have gotten their girls prego while on gear but try to stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome. You have gotten solid advice. I agree, go get some blood-work and report back to us, we can help you interpret the blood-work if you want, and then we can go from there. Good luck.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2017)

Get blood work to check total testosterone, estradiol, LH and FSH to see where you're at now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2017)

bloods, bloods, bloods


----------



## Rufusmcbaine (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys. I'm from the U.K. Are any of your from here and/or know how I go about getting blood work done? I think it's a lot more accessible in the US


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rufusmcbaine said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I'm from the U.K. Are any of your from here and/or know how I go about getting blood work done? I think it's a lot more accessible in the US



You'll have to research to see if there are private medical labs out there that would do blood work. I'm sure there are ways of finding out. If not, then you'll just have to go to  GP. If it comes to that, don't  tell him about your AAS usage.


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 17, 2017)

Just like everybody else said bloods but just FYI you can def shoot some strong swimmers up there and have a baby on AAS!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes I did two years ago actually !! Dint happen till I got on the aas


----------



## at15 (Feb 26, 2017)

**** any asinine pct garbage. you need trt start 100 mg per week. add a little hcg in there as well if fertility is a concern.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 2, 2017)

After BW I think I would do a run of Clomid just for kicks. If anything it will raise your natty test. and I fallowed a log where a guy cruised in-between cycles for 5 years stright. He did a run of 100mg/100/100/50/50/50/ of clomid with Nolva for the first 3 weeks and 2 months later he was at 589 ng/dl


----------

